# Barn kittens looking for a good home - Hamilton, ON area



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Unfortunatelly, I don't have pictures of all of the kittens but here are at least some of them.

These cats have no home and I"m trying to find someone who would adopt some... They weren't checked by the vet therefore, they will need all vaccinations and check up. 

They come & go to the barn where I ride a horse - it's about 10 min drive from Smithville, close to Hamilton in Ontario, Canada.

At this moment, there is one grey kitten; one brown tabby kitten.... They could be maybe 4-5 months? I'm not sure.

I swear to God, the grey kitten looks like our Yoda and he (we think he is a boy) purrs everytime my husband lifts him and pets him. I would take him if I could. I think he will be very loving boy if someone adopts him. Everytime I see him, I want to hug him and kiss him all over!

I don't have a picture of the tabby kitten but she will look like our Dunga and she is so cute!

Here is the grey kitten:










Here he is eating with some other cat (I'm not sure if he is his littermate):










Yesterday when I was there, I noticed a new litter of kittens. The mom was hiding them somewhere in the barn. They already eat some meat. 
They are 3 of them - one is orange - too bad I don't have pic of her - she is gorgeous! (the mom is orange too) and 2 are .... don't know how you call this color but you can see the pictures below.

I have pictures only of one of the kittens - as I said the second one has almost the same markings and the third one is orange cat.



















There are also some adult cats - there is a grey one - they call him Charlie and then there is the orange cat. And there is one more grey cat which I mix with Charlie all the time. It's really hard to keep track of all the cats - I always go there in the evening and it's pretty dark outsite.

Charlie is purrrring all the time too! We are worried about him because he is caughing a lot and his tail seems to be broken - probably something bad happened to him. 

Here is one of the grey adult cats:











I contacted few organizations and I will see if there is a way of spaying/neutering the cats. 

I'm still hoping that someone will adopt the kittens. They are very small and will be able to get used to 'indoor' life. 

They seem so loving. Everytime we give them food, there is bunch of cats all over the place. They are VERY hungry! It breaks my heart when I see them living such life.

If anyone is interested, please, reply here or email me at [email protected]
If you're not sure which kitten to pick up - I can take you to this place and you can choose which one you like the most!!!

I know, there are many cats in the shelter. But I think they have bigger chance to be adopted than these barn kittens who have no future without human help.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, I misplaced the second picture. On the second picture is kitten from the new litter + some other kitten.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Here is a pic of Charlie:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Those kittens are so precious, Eva. I hope they get wonderful homes!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh how beautiful they are!
Charlie's eyes are "killing me" - he deserves so much better - they all do! Best of luck, EVA - mY fingers are crossed for you and the little beauties!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Wow that calico is adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Just a short update...

The gray baby was adopted by Olga, my coworker and friend - Thanks Olga! 
They really liked Charlie and the gray kitten has the same markings like him - she will look the same when she grows older.

The rest of the kittens are still available. Tonight, we will transfer them to Burlington - to my gf's house. She is so sweet and she is willing to help me. I"m so glad she lives in a big house! (I live in a tiny apartment).


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh, I forgot. Here is a link with more pics:

http://www.accessdots.com/barn/index.htm

The kittens are dirty from food....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope that some day each one of these beautiful animals is in a loving home, and the people who adopt them post their pictures proudly in a forum just like this.....soon! They deserve to be loved and spoiled.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

One calico has a new home!

Only 3 to go!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Jeanie,

The brown tabby (boy) was adopted yesterday.  I will miss him..he was so sweet and purring all the time!

2 more to go.....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm happy for him, but it's always sad to see them go.   It's always mixed feelings when it comes to puppies and kittens!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I wasn't there when my gf was giving him away. I can't imagine doing it by myself! 

Dan liked him too. He was holding him for long time when we brought them. And he was purring in his arms. Cute little boy.  I'm happy he has parents now! 

I'm little bit worried about the other 2 cats. The orange one is sneezing and probably my gf will take him to the vet. The little girl - calico - always hisses anytime she is picked up. Who's gonna take cat which hisses all the time? She must be probably very scared. But my gf said she is hissing less often than before.


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope you rescued the mother too?! What about the Humane Society?


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

The discharge in this baby's eye doesnt look good. Whoever adopts her, I hope it gets looked at............................http://www.accessdots.com/barn/pages/DSCF0011_JPG.htm


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

We cleaned their eyes and ears. 

The cats got adopted except the orange one and one calico. Laura took them to the vet and got some medications for them.

On Saturday, someone came and took the orange one.

There is only one cat left! Dolly - the calico cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good to know. I'm glad they got treatment. I hope Dolly gets a wonderful home.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie!


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, very good! Are you going to catch the mother? Gosh, this is so sad and its no wonder why our world is so overpopulated with unwanted animals!


----------

